# tim lahaye joke



## bigheavyq (Jun 10, 2005)

Dr lahaye was walking down a sidewalk on the Dallas theological school campus one day, when he spotted a boy with a wagon full of puppies. 
"hello son, what kind of puppies do you have"
the boy replied, "why they're dispensational arminians, sir"
" oh that's wonderful" Lahaye replied

a few weeks later Dr. lahaye was walking down that same sidewalk with dave hunt. As he spotted the same boy with his wagon he told mr. hunt to watch.
"hello son, what kind of puppies do you have"
the boy replied, "why they're postmillenial calvinists, sir"
"WHAT! didn't you tell me they were dispensational arminians a few weeks ago?"
"well, sir, they were, but that's before their eyes were open."



joke written and copywrited by 
jonathan qualls


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 10, 2005)

That was DEFINITELY me!!! . . . I was one of those puppies.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 10, 2005)

that is classic. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 10, 2005)

tim lahaye=joke


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> tim lahaye=joke


----------

